# mason Bee and bumble bee Books



## JABeez (May 17, 2008)

These are good books:
*Pollination with Mason Bees - ISBN 0968935702 (BeeDiverse.com)
*The Orchard Mason Bee - ISBN 096358412X (Knoxcellars.com)
*How to Manage the Blue Orchard Bee - ISBN 1888626062 (I saw a link elsewhere in this forum to an e-book copy for free)

This old publication I have in a 1914 hardback, more of a novelty than educational, the others above are more helpful: The Mason-Bees by JH Fabre - ISBN 1406863262

~JABeez


----------



## JABeez (May 17, 2008)

Here is the link to the e-book "How to manage the Blue Orchard Bee" 

MichaelW posted it 7/6/07 - http://www.sare.org/publications/bob.htm


----------



## JABeez (May 17, 2008)

Here's a repost - a wealth of resources:
http://www.pollinatorparadise.com/Solitary_Bees/SOLITARY.HTM


----------

